# stabilitrak/check engine light



## ljlloyd (Jun 27, 2013)

Bought a new 2012 cruze eco in November 2012. 3 weeks ago my daughter was driving (it's her car) and the check engine/service stabilitrack light came on and she said the car cut off going down the road. After 5-10 min she was able to get the car to start to get back home. I have a code reader and i checked it and these are the codes i got, i took a picture of them to show my husband but not thinking i cleared them out of the car.
one of the codes that showed up were U0100- lost communication with engine control module/powertrain control module A-confirmed,u0109--lost communication with fuel pump control module--confirmed, P069e- pump control module reguest malfuntion indicator lamp illumination, P0700 transmission control system (malfuntion indicator lamp request)confirmed,U0073--control module communication bus off confirmed.
I drove the car for 3-4 days after this to see if check engine light/ service stabilitrack lights would come back on and they didn't. My daughter drove it again and the same thing happened to her again. So then we called the dealership we purchased the car from and were informed that they were on longer a Chervrolet dealership, but suggested we take it to any Chevrolet dealer that we preferred near us. It is now going on 2 weeks the car has been at this dealership/service dept. and they can not get car to duplicate what it had done when my daughter drove it so needless to say nothing has been fixed. I wonder if they even care if they fix it or not since it wasn't purchased there.
I would like to know if anyone else has this same issue and also I would like to know who do I get an GM engineer to figure out what is causing these issues. This is the first Chevrolet that we have owned and by the looks of it will probly be the last. Car only has 8000 miles on it.
thank you


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you given a copy of the pictures you took to the dealership? If not, I would do so. Also, I would ask the dealership if they have contacted Chevy engineering to see if they have any ideas on what could cause this.

In addition, I know that GM uses a data bus that connects the various computers in the car. This sounds to me like a bus termination issue - everything failing at the same time has to be a common component.

You may also want to contact Jackie (Chevrolet Customer Service) here about this. She'll need the VIN number and the dealership name where the car is currently located. She can open a GM case for you and this will help get Chevy engineering involved. My suspicion is that this is just odd enough that the dealership doesn't know how to proceed and is afraid of contacting GM for you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

By erasing the codes, OP, you sort of hobbled the service dept.
They need this in the memory to send the codes through the G.M. Global diagnostic system if service suggestions are required.
In this case, I suspect engineering input would have been helpful.....but the diagnostic path has been compromised, by you.

Unless the repair facility trips over the cause you most likely will have to retrieve the vehicle and operate it till the failure recurs.
Thats the way it is.....you subverted the process.....not the shops fault.

Rob


----------



## ljlloyd (Jun 27, 2013)

obermd--thank you for your help. I will contact her.
Rob--I know it was my fault for erasing the codes but i do have pictures of them on my phone and i gave the service dept. copies of them. And they are still no help.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

First off don't matter where you bought the car the mechanic gets paid by the hour so if its a good shop and has good workers why would they not try and fix your car, the longer they work on it the more money they get from GM, But if they can't find a problem in the first 15 min of driving it they will say its fine because they don't get paid to test drive only to work on your car, so if your daughter seems to be able to duplicate this issue every time she drives get her to take out the service manager and get it to happen then say I don't want tit back till its fixed, seems like a loose connection of some sort or a short or even a bad ECM, most likely an easy fix because it only happens in occasion? That's why I think it's a loose wire or sort. Hope everything works out and even tho you erased those codes the dealer should still be able to read the codes it has thrown it does have a memory that the average person can't erase with a scan tool


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ljlloyd said:


> Bought a new 2012 cruze eco in November 2012. 3 weeks ago my daughter was driving (it's her car) and the check engine/service stabilitrack light came on and she said the car cut off going down the road. After 5-10 min she was able to get the car to start to get back home. I have a code reader and i checked it and these are the codes i got, i took a picture of them to show my husband but not thinking i cleared them out of the car.
> one of the codes that showed up were U0100- lost communication with engine control module/powertrain control module A-confirmed,u0109--lost communication with fuel pump control module--confirmed, P069e- pump control module reguest malfuntion indicator lamp illumination, P0700 transmission control system (malfuntion indicator lamp request)confirmed,U0073--control module communication bus off confirmed.
> I drove the car for 3-4 days after this to see if check engine light/ service stabilitrack lights would come back on and they didn't. My daughter drove it again and the same thing happened to her again. So then we called the dealership we purchased the car from and were informed that they were on longer a Chervrolet dealership, but suggested we take it to any Chevrolet dealer that we preferred near us. It is now going on 2 weeks the car has been at this dealership/service dept. and they can not get car to duplicate what it had done when my daughter drove it so needless to say nothing has been fixed. I wonder if they even care if they fix it or not since it wasn't purchased there.
> I would like to know if anyone else has this same issue and also I would like to know who do I get an GM engineer to figure out what is causing these issues. This is the first Chevrolet that we have owned and by the looks of it will probly be the last. Car only has 8000 miles on it.
> thank you


Hi there,

So sorry to hear the frustration that this is causing you. If you send us a few pieces of information, we will be able to set up a case for you and try to get the right people involved to help get your issue resolved. If you are interested, please pm us your full name, address, contact information, dealership, VIN and mileage. Please let us know if you have any additional concerns.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## benf2010 (Jun 1, 2014)

*2011 Cruze LT -- Stabilitrak ECM Communication Issues*

Bought a 2011 Cruze LT 6 Speed auto w/1.4L Turbo about 3 weeks ago. The car has 17,265 miles on it. Driving on a main highway at 70mph my check engine MIL came on. After seeing this, I started to slow down and move over to the right and check on what the issue was. In the middle of lane changing making my way over, the Stabilitrak light comes on and the console message center informs me to "Service StabiliTrak". Thankfully I was almost on the shoulder of the road (at 30mph) when my RPMs dip and Stabilitrak kicks in applying my breaks pretty firmly, lunging me forward in my seat and bucking the car hard.

I looked at the codes thrown by the ECM and I got a P0700 & P0100. So basically there is ECM/communication issues with this vehicle. After spending over 25 minutes on the shoulder of the highway, I started looking at fuses, wiring harness connections and even fluid levels just to be sure. I found nothing out of place or questionable. I started the car and the Check Engine MIL and Stabilitrak MIL were off as if nothing happened. The codes were not cleared from the computer and they are in memory still but I may not be here if this thing did this happened at 70mph. I wanted to try and carefully duplicate the issue because I know how dealerships work. I could duplicate the hard stop issue like what happened at first but I have been trying t duplicate the issue. The closest thing I could get is after starting the Cruze, about 1 - 2 minutes, the Stabilitrak MIL light would come on, the status console would display "Service StabiliTrak". Also, when this occurred briefly the RPMs and Oil Pressure gauge dropped but the fuel guage was unaffected and remained at a constant level.

I carefully made my way home (70 mi) without any issues. Not sure what the intermittant issue is but if this happends at faster speed, there's a good chance I'm not walking away from it. Jersey highways are crazy dangerous and I can't be throwing the dice wth my life trying to get around.

I will say I've been a Chevy Truck fan my whole life. First truck was an '89 Chevy Suburban 1500 2WD 5.7L. My dad had the '90 2500 4WD Suburban (still on the road today with 300k mi), I'm fixing a 2001 1500 4WD Suburban hit by a drunk driver and I still have my '03 1500 Avalanche. My wife drives a Traverse and I help maintain my dad's 6.6L Duramax Diesel. In spite of the few issues we've had along the way, we love our Chevys. In the interest of saving some gas $$$, I figured I'd try the Cruze. Had transmission problems with every Dodge we and our friends have had so we don't do Mopar anymore and I don't care for Fords. I'd like to stand by Chevy and not have to trade this thing in for a foreign car. It's a zippy little car and takes some getting use to from driving trucks but I still like it.

Long story short, please tell me Chevy has found or is finding a common problems with this model at a specific plant location or harness connector lot #. I'd like a dependable car to pull my Avalanche off the road for a while and modify it. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jrad612 (Feb 21, 2014)

Has anyone gotten resolution on this issue?

I have a 2011 Cruze Eco (6 speed manual) with the same problem. The dealer "fixed" it by replacing the throttle body. I picked it up from the dealer last night and the problem re-occurred less than a quarter mile down the road. (I did question them as to how the throttle body is related to the Stabilitrak system, seems to me they wouldn't be) So now it is at the dealership again. I hope they find the solution to this issue. 

As it stands right now, I'd be afraid to drive it, not knowing when it's going to quit working. It almost got me killed yesterday morning, going into "Reduced power mode" as I was crossing a busy intersection.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

jrad612 said:


> Has anyone gotten resolution on this issue?
> 
> I have a 2011 Cruze Eco (6 speed manual) with the same problem. The dealer "fixed" it by replacing the throttle body. I picked it up from the dealer last night and the problem re-occurred less than a quarter mile down the road. (I did question them as to how the throttle body is related to the Stabilitrak system, seems to me they wouldn't be) So now it is at the dealership again. I hope they find the solution to this issue.
> 
> As it stands right now, I'd be afraid to drive it, not knowing when it's going to quit working. It almost got me killed yesterday morning, going into "Reduced power mode" as I was crossing a busy intersection.


I don't believe there is *A* solution to this. If my understanding is correct the stabilitrak/trac light can come on because of the check engine light (which can happen for any number of reasons). Fixing the CE cause for whatever code come up should correct the other things. I would have to read it in manual again but I believe the reduced power basicly means the codes are such that serious problem _may_ be developing and instead of just just the engine off completely the reduced power allows you to get vehicle to safe place rather then stalling (reduced power could be considered a safety factor)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All the problems in this thread sound to me like a common electrical issue. If you're still experiencing them get your car to a Chevy Dealership and ask for a negative battery cable replacement. This cable is common to all electrical systems in the car.


----------



## AdamK157 (Aug 31, 2016)

HELP! I have a 2013 chevy cruze 1.4l turbo automatic with 66k miles . While accelerating from a stop light 2 days ago the car stuttered and the service stabilitrac message came up. the check engine light also turned on as well as my radio turned off. I pulled over 200 feet down the road and turned the car off.. After sitting for 5 minutes i restarted the car in order to move it and there were no longer any check engine lights or warning messages on in the car..I dove 1 mile down the street to advanced auto and pulled the codes off the car with a OBDII however there were no codes stored. Later in the day after driving 40 miles home with no issues i hooked it up to a friends autoenginuty code system and pulled these codes. U0100(lost communication with ecm/pcm) a few lost comm codes for turn signals as well. B1325 (console power module),U0140(lost comm with the body control module),U0184 lost comm with the radio,U0194 lost come with telematic control module.. I proceed to print the codes out and the reset the system/remove the codes. I drove the car the next day with no issues. Today it started to act like the transmission was slipping when I was driving to work it only did it between 2200 and 3k rpnm when it was under a load(accelerating).I had not warning lights or messages. I dropped it off at chevy but want to see if i can figure out what im looking at repair wise as I dont have the time or money to have them just guess at what it is 3 times before they actually fix the issue. Could it be a bad negative battery cable as mentioned earlier causing the communication issue and making it stumble ? Is it a bad ecm/BCM?TCM? or is the tranny actually slipping, it on occasion when at a red light for more than a minute has acted as if it waned to bump forward which is also a sign of the clutch plates being a issue? sorry to ramble to freaking out a bit as i Just moved 3 months ago and dont know anyone at the local dealership which and i am out of my bumper to bumper warranty, hoping wev it is chevy covers it under my powertrain as I drive my ca for work everyday and need it to be fixed asap


----------



## AdamK157 (Aug 31, 2016)

Update just go a call from the dealer who drove it a 17 miles and told me nothing is wrong car and it had no issues or codes in the system. however I am in the powertrain business i know what a slipping clutch or transmission feels like.. These clowns demanded I pay them $110 diagnostic fee for them to tell me they could not duplicate the issue I was describing. I refused obviously stating that my car in under powertrain warranty and im having a powertrain issue therefor i should not have to pay for a diagnosis esp when you could not even figure out why it was having a issue. I get in the car to leave the dealership and my tpms system light is one saying it requires service. I dropped the car off this morning with a clean dash and no codes in the system . The dealer insists this was already on when it arrived. which is BS.. How do i get in touch with a chevy rep to find out where to take my car that a service center is going to take the time to find out what is going on. its a intermittant issue at this time spending 15 minutes driving it on the highway which im sure is what they did since its 1/2 a mile to the entrance is not going to make it repeat the problem i experience in stop and go traffic everyday. Who do I call or Email at GM to have this taken care of before my warranty runs out and Im screwed?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The first code, lost communication, is the only code that needs to be addressed.

All following codes are resultant and must be cleared after the lost comm. code is squared away.

Per your description, your Cruze has one of the bad negative battery cables and there is a service bulletin along with a warranty extension for its replacement.
A good dealer that keeps up with their bulletins would have replaced this as a first step......this dealer has shown his stripes, IMO.

It went full open for a moment (lost communication) and all following codes are the system coming back online.

Rob


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So after fixing the negative battery cable ( previous one was loose) the car was fine for a few days. Yesterday when I started going (very cold), i got P015b (o2 sensor delayed response-lean to rich) and p0302 (cylinder 2 misfire detected). Is my O2 sensor going out and should be replaced?


----------



## LanceCruzes (Jan 15, 2018)

98% chance it's this:


----------

